# Peru



## Spanky (2006 December 26)




----------



## Amigo (2006 December 26)

Spanky nagyon jok a kepek.Nekem kulonosen a fal tetszik.Eszmeletlen az osregi tudasuk.


----------



## Spanky (2006 December 26)




----------



## Spanky (2006 December 26)

Amigo írta:


> Spanky nagyon jok a kepek.Nekem kulonosen a fal tetszik.Eszmeletlen az osregi tudasuk.


 
Az a fal tenyleg fantasztikus.
Nezd meg hany szog van a sziklaba kicsiszolva.
Olyan simara, hogy egy penget nem tudnal koze nyomni.
Se malter se semmi es mar evszazadok ota ott al.


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 26)

Spanky írta:


> Az a fal tenyleg fantasztikus.
> Nezd meg hany szog van a sziklaba kicsiszolva.
> Olyan simara, hogy egy penget nem tudnal koze nyomni.
> Se malter se semmi es mar evszazadok ota ott al.


Ez fogott meg engem is.Detto mint a piramisok.Bar azok Peruban is vannak.Sot leszallopalyat is talaltak.


----------



## csotke (2010 Május 26)

A peruiak népművészete nagyon szép csodálattal nézem ha lehetőségem adódik rá.
Nem is szólva a zenéjükről.


----------

